# Cuttin' slots.



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

In my case, directly behind my intake fan, theres hdd slots, i dont see my self having more then 2 hdd's.
and its on the bottom, and most the slots are aluminum so easy to cut threw.
whats your feedback on taking a dremel and cutting off the top part of the slots.

Now, that i look at the hdd rack, theres little screws on bottom and on top,dis attaching it, would lead me to modding it.

I have one 500gb hdd, its on the bottom, should i cut a bigger opening? and add a filter, and ill be transporting to lan parties, so it needs to be sturdy.

ill post pixers tomorrow, if needed.


thanks

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1058.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1057.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1056.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1055.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1054.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1053.jpg


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if you wanted it to be cool and sturdy, have the $$ and room, and dont want to accidentally mess up case, you could get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999148


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

might get that.

but i might also mod the case, i wont take the foundation away, just adding and resupport it

thanks though

btw hows my wire management


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wire management looks very good. like where you going with clean case :sayyes:

i think it would be possible. not ripping out the thing itself is always a bonus when it comes to RMAing (which you hopefully shouldnt have to do). should be easy, and should work out pretty well. go for it. if it doesnt work, you could always just re screw the metal plates.


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

True
Trial and Error.

thanks.
ill give it a go this weekend!



thanks


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

Post back with some pics when you get it done


-BeastlyKings


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

will do.
ill do a guide type thing.


thanks


----------

